# Kann nicht auf pure-ftpd connecten



## Daniel_San (8. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab nach der Anleitung: "Der Perfekte Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]" meinen Server aufgesetzt. Es funktioniert alles soweit. Jetzt hab ich über ISPConfig einen FTP user angelegt. Dies wird auch angezeigt und in der Datenbank steht er auch. Ich kann aber mit einem FTP Programm nicht darauf connecten oder über den Browser per ftp://.... zugreifen.
So long
*
*


----------



## Till (8. März 2009)

Schau mal in die error logs und poste die Fehlermeldungen hier.


----------



## Daniel_San (8. März 2009)

Im syslog steht:
pure-ftpd: (?@?) [ERROR] Sorry, invalid address given.
Im Verzeichnis var/log/pure-ftpd gibts kein error.log, nur ein transfer.log und da steht nichts drin (wie auch;-))


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Das scheint was mit der Firewall zu sein. Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L

und:

netstat -tap


----------



## Daniel_San (9. März 2009)

Hallo,
also hier die Ausgabe von iptables -L:


```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ssh
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             loopback/8
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4  anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PAROLE (12 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp-data
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:pop3
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:imap2
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:mysql
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http-alt
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webmin
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:mysql
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
```
und hier die Ausgabe von netstat -tap:


```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      27359/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      27303/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      4640/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      1522/portmap
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:721 *:*                     LISTEN      5633/famd
tcp        0      0 *:34865                 *:*                     LISTEN      1533/rpc.statd
tcp        0      0 server.homenas.x:domain *:*                     LISTEN      30449/mydns
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      30449/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      28121/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      21547/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      27303/master
tcp        0    148 server.homenas.xx:ssh   192.168.0.100:3580      VERBUNDEN   4074/0
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28028/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28056/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      28039/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28011/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN      6829/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      6829/apache2
tcp6       0      0 localhost:domain        [::]:*                  LISTEN      30449/mydns
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      28121/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      21547/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      6829/apache2
```
und hier die Ausgabe von netstat -tap wenn ich versuche mit einem FTP Client zu connecten (Verbindung schlägt aber fehl)-hab die Veränderung mal fett markiert:

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      27359/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      27303/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      4640/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      1522/portmap
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:721 *:*                     LISTEN      5633/famd
tcp        0      0 *:34865                 *:*                     LISTEN      1533/rpc.statd
tcp        0      0 server.homenas.x:domain *:*                     LISTEN      30449/mydns
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      30449/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      28121/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      21547/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      27303/master
tcp        0    148 server.homenas.xx:ssh   192.168.0.100:3580      VERBUNDEN   4074/0
[B]tcp        0      0 192.168.0.123:ftp       192.168.0.100:3903      VERBUNDEN   -[/B]
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28028/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28056/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      28039/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      28011/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN      6829/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      6829/apache2
tcp6       0      0 localhost:domain        [::]:*                  LISTEN      30449/mydns
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      28121/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      21547/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      6829/apache2
```
So long


----------



## Till (10. März 2009)

Versuch mal passiven und aktiven FTP. Wenn beides nicht geht, schalte mal die Firewall auf dem Server aus und versuch es nochmal.


----------



## Daniel_San (12. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Versuch mal passiven und aktiven FTP. Wenn beides nicht geht, schalte mal die Firewall auf dem Server aus und versuch es nochmal.


Dass hat nichts gebracht. Hab auch schon den Server neu aufgesetzt, hab aber immer noch dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Till (12. März 2009)

Dann liegt es vermutlich an einer Firewall oder falls Du einen Router vor dem Server einsetzt kann esa uch am router liegen.


----------



## Till (24. März 2009)

Habe das Problem gerade auf einem anderen System gehabt, die Lösung ist:

echo 'yes' > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/DontResolve

und dann

/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart


----------



## Daniel_San (24. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann liegt es vermutlich an einer Firewall oder falls Du einen Router vor dem Server einsetzt kann esa uch am router liegen.


Ob die Firewall das Problem ist konnte ich nicht verifizieren. Hab alle Firewalls deaktiviert und auch einen anderen Router getestet. Hat nichts gebracht.

Hab aber mal eine Website und dazu einen FTP User erstellt ohne eine neue Server IP zu vergeben und siehe da: ich kann darauf connecten.
Jetzt meine erste Frage: hab ich es falsch verstanden dass wenn ich eine neue Website mit einer eigenen IP erstellen möchte, dass ich über "System->Server IP bearbeiten" eine neue IP vergeben kann? Denn wenn ich für eine neue IP eine Website erstellen möchte hab ich kein Zugriff auf pure-ftpd.
Meine zweite Frage: Wenn ich für eine Website eine Domain eintrage z.B. seite.lan müsste ich doch die Seite über den Browser mit http://www.site.lan erreichen. Bei mir funktioniert das aber nicht. (MyDNS-Server läuft aber)
So long


----------



## Till (24. März 2009)

Schau mal auf meinen Post direkt drüber, da steht vermutlich die Lösung des pureftpd problems.



> Jetzt meine erste Frage: hab ich es falsch verstanden dass wenn ich eine neue Website mit einer eigenen IP erstellen möchte, dass ich über "System->Server IP bearbeiten" eine neue IP vergeben kann? Denn wenn ich für eine neue IP eine Website erstellen möchte hab ich kein Zugriff auf pure-ftpd.


ja, wenn Du sie vorher in Deiner Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert hast. Die IP Liste ist für ISPConfig bzw. den apache und konfiguriert nicht die Netzwerkkarte.



> Meine zweite Frage: Wenn ich für eine Website eine Domain eintrage z.B. seite.lan müsste ich doch die Seite über den Browser mit http://www.site.lan erreichen. Bei mir funktioniert das aber nicht. (MyDNS-Server läuft aber)


das geht, setzt aber voraus dass Du die Ip des Servers auf allen clients zu der Liste der naemserver hinzufügst.


----------



## Daniel_San (1. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau mal auf meinen Post direkt drüber, da steht vermutlich die Lösung des pureftpd problems.


Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## dennis-media (9. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

als ich diesen Beitrag gelesen hab, bemerkte ich schnell, dass das o.g Problem (s. Seite 1) genau das selbe ist, wie es bei mir auftritt.

Ich habe es auch schon mit der Lösungsanwendung versucht, doch keine Besserung. Alles funktioniert eigentlich 1A ausser der FTP-Connect. Ganz sicher liegt es auch nicht an der Firewall da er ja die Rückmeldung "[R] 530 Login authentication failed" standard-mäßig gibt.

Jemand eine Lösung?! 

(Schon neuinstalliert, .. selbe Routine durchgegangen => gleiches Resultat)

* Edit: Darüber hinaus gibt es Probleme mit dem Mailabruf (bzw. Empfangen) der Abruf klappt ohne Probleme (selbst mit SSL), doch beim senden mit SSL gibt es auch wieder Probleme und ohne SSL nimmt er das Passwort wieder nicht an.

P.S.: Lief ISPControl 2 besser?! :f


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2009)

> als ich diesen Beitrag gelesen hab, bemerkte ich schnell, dass das o.g Problem (s. Seite 1) genau das selbe ist, wie es bei mir auftritt.
> 
> Ich habe es auch schon mit der Lösungsanwendung versucht, doch keine Besserung. Alles funktioniert eigentlich 1A ausser der FTP-Connect. Ganz sicher liegt es auch nicht an der Firewall da er ja die Rückmeldung "[R] 530 Login authentication failed" standard-mäßig gibt.
> 
> ...


Welche Tutorial genau hast Du denn für die Installation genommen?



> P.S.: Lief ISPControl 2 besser?! :f


Ich kenne mich mit ISPControl nicht aus. das hier ist das Forum für ISPConfig 2 und 3 und die laufen beide fehlerfrei.


----------



## dennis-media (10. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Welche Tutorial genau hast Du denn für die Installation genommen?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne mich mit ISPControl nicht aus. das hier ist das Forum für ISPConfig 2 und 3 und die laufen beide fehlerfrei.


Ich meinte "ISPCONFIG" pardon.

Das Tutorial > http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und

iptables -L


----------



## dennis-media (11. Apr. 2009)

```
saarlouis:~# netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State                                                                                     PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:10024 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    8810/amavisd (virgi
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:10025 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    30402/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    30209/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    5154/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    31376/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappyw:domain *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    31183/mydns
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappyw:domain *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    31183/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    5273/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    595/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappyweb.:796 *:*                     LISTEN                                                                                    5284/famd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:57580 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57579 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:10024 saarlouis.lappywe:44290 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp p5091F361.dip.t-di:3781 CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                8353/smtpd
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp 117.0.110.170:17647     CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                27609/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57585 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp 114-45-60-19.dynam:4531 CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                14681/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:57581 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:10024 saarlouis.lappywe:44291 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp csmtp2.one.com:42999    CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                14818/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:56159 saarlouis.lappyweb.:ftp TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:43134 saarlouis.lappyw:domain TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp csmtp2.one.com:49460    CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                27985/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57583 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57580 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:57578 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp csmtp2.one.com:36275    CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                8000/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57581 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp csmtp2.one.com:44588    CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                14335/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57584 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp mail-bw0-f161.goo:52809 CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                27158/smtpd
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp 90.151.148.132:53872    CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                14769/smtpd
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:40272 saarlouis.lappyweb.:www TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57577 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57576 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0    840 saarlouis.lappyweb.:ssh hnvr-4dbd1169.pool:3526 ESTABLISHED                                                                               8804/0
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:57582 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:mysql saarlouis.lappywe:57582 TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 saarlouis.lappyweb:smtp mail-bw0-f161.goo:36739 CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                27629/smtpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31100/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31128/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31111/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31083/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31160/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31160/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31376/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:domain    [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31183/mydns
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    5273/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN                                                                                    31160/apache2
tcp6       0      0 saarlouis.lappywe:imaps hnvr-4dbd1169.pool:3487 ESTABLISHED                                                                               8755/couriertls
saarlouis:~#
```


```
saarlouis:~# iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ssh

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
saarlouis:~#
```
Wie ich auch bereits sagte, hat es NICHTS mit der Firewall zutun da keine eingerichtet ist und ZUGLEICH die Verbindungen durchkommen und es ja zu keinem Connection Timeout oder dergleichen kommt.


----------



## AceLine (17. Dez. 2009)

*Das leidige Thema: pure-ftpd und login...*

Hallo Howtforgeler!
Hallo Till!

Erstmal: DANKE für Eure einmalige Arbeit. Hab so ziemlich alles durch die Reihe (opensource cp´s) ausführlichst getestet und bin bei ISPControl 3 stecken geblieben. 

Eine kleine Anregung habe ich jedoch, diese werde ich jedoch am Ende dieses Eintrags im Post-Scriptum hinterlegen.

Mein Problem:

ISPConfig 3.0.1.6 läuft seit kurzer Zeit auf meinem Server (Maxdata MPL3200, Debian Lenny). Der ISPC3 Server läuft hinter einer pfSense mit NAT und FW u.a. für FTP konfiguriert. Alles funzt soweit perfekt bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, jedoch mit fataler Wirkung:

Der ISPC3 Server soll in einem Webfolder per FTP Backup-Files eines anderen Servers erhalten. Nach der Installation von ISPC3 (The perfect Server Deb. Lenny ISPC3) habe ich einen Client angelegt, mich als dieser am CP angemeldet und eine Domain, sowie einen FTP-User angelegt.
Soweit alles ok...

Als ich dann mit FlashFXP auf den FTP-Account verbinden wollte, hat das vorerst mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert. Lange gedauert, Folder nicht ausgelesen, etc. Zeitweise konnte ich gar nicht verbinden.

Nach langer Suche bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe gleich Deine Anweisung von Seite 2 befolgt:

echo 'yes' > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/DontResolve

und dann

/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart

...und siehe da: Die Verbindung mit dem Client (FlashFXP) zischt, wie es sich gehört. Alle Probleme weg (ich nehme an, Du fixt das in der nächsten Release).

Als ich dann aber auf dem zu sichernden Root-Server als FTP-Repository den ISPC3 eingetragen hatte, versuchte der Root-Server per ftp:// eine Testdatei auf den ISPC3-Server zu schreiben (777 ist gesetzt). Genau das ist aber fehlgeschlagen. 
Wenn ich jetzt testweise auf den FTP-Folder per Browser zugreifen möchte, fragt mich der Browser-Dialog schön brav nach den Userdaten. Gebe ich sie falsch ein, will er sie - natürlich - erneut haben. Gebe ich sie aber richtig ein, sagt der Browser: "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden". 
Wenn ich dann die Seite per F5 refreshe, lädt er ewig (ohne out zu timen) weiter, es kommt aber nie zu einer Verbindung.

Heute habe ich dann noch einen Lösungsansatz gefunden, den ich natürlich auch gleich getestet habe:

xyz:/# echo 'yes' > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/BrokenClientsCompatibility
xyz:/# /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart

Das hat bei einem pure-ftpd user in einem anderen Forum geholfen. In meinem Fall allerdings leider nicht.

Hier einige Daten, welche Dir hoffentlich einen brauchbaren Einblick vermitteln können:


Verbindung per FlashFXP:

FlashFXP v3.7.7 build 1315 [BETA]
Support Forums at http://forum.flashfxp.com
Report a Bug at http://bugtracker.flashfxp.com

WinSock 2.0 -- OpenSSL 0.9.8i 15 Sep 2008
[R] Verbinde zu BACKUP -> DNS=backup.domain.tld IP=1.2.3.4 PORT=21
[R] Verbunden mit BACKUP
[R] 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
[R] 220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
[R] 220-Local time is now 23:36. Server port: 21.
[R] 220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
[R] 220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
[R] 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
[R] USER username_ftp
[R] 331 User username_ftp OK. Password required
[R] PASS (hidden)
[R] 230-User username_ftp has group access to:  client1  sshusers
[R] 230 OK. Current restricted directory is /
[R] SYST
[R] 215 UNIX Type: L8
[R] FEAT
[R] 211-Extensions supported:
[R]  EPRT
[R]  IDLE
[R]  MDTM
[R]  SIZE
[R]  REST STREAM
[R]  MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
[R]  MLSD
[R]  ESTP
[R]  PASV
[R]  EPSV
[R]  SPSV
[R]  ESTA
[R]  AUTH TLS
[R]  PBSZ
[R]  PROT
[R] 211 End.
[R] CWD /web
[R] 250 OK. Current directory is /web
[R] PWD
[R] 257 "/web" is your current location
[R] TYPE A
[R] 200 TYPE is now ASCII
[R] Warte auf PORT: 51575, erwarte Verbindung.
[R] PORT 192,168,2,3,201,119
[R] 200 PORT command successful
[R] MLSD
[R] 150 Connecting to port 51575
[R] 226-Options: -l 
[R] 226 6 matches total
[R] Verzeichnis geladen: 659 Bytes in 0,06 Sekunde(n) (10,4 KB/s)
Systemprotokol ISPC3 zu FlashFXP-Zugriff:

Dec 16 23:36:54 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] New connection from 11.22.33.44
Dec 16 23:36:54 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] username_ftp is now logged in
...
Dec 16 23:49:39 xyz pure-ftpd: (username_ftp@11.22.33.44) [INFO] Logout.
Verbindung per Browser (IE8):

3.1. Aufruf -> ftp://1.2.3.4 -> Userdaten-Dialog -> Eingabe falsche Daten -> Userdaten-Dialog -> Richtige Userdaten -> "Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden."
3.2. Refresh mit F5 -> Dauerladevorgang des Browser ohne Timeout
Systemprotokol ISPC3 zu Browser-Zugriff:

Dec 16 23:56:41 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] New connection from 11.22.33.44
Dec 16 23:56:41 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [username_ftp]
Dec 16 23:56:44 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] Logout.
Dec 16 23:56:50 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] New connection from 11.22.33.44
Dec 16 23:56:50 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] username_ftp is now logged in
Dec 16 23:56:50 xyz pure-ftpd: (username_ftp@11.22.33.44) [INFO] Logout.
Dec 16 23:56:50 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] New connection from 11.22.33.44
Dec 16 23:56:50 xyz pure-ftpd: (?@11.22.33.44) [INFO] username_ftp is now logged in
xyz:/# netstat -tap
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      2020/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      2665/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      2084/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:spamd *:*                     LISTEN      2195/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      1745/portmap
tcp        0      0 xyz.domain.tld:49779  *:*                     LISTEN      7221/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp        0      0 xyz.domain.tld:40756  *:*                     LISTEN      7210/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp        0      0 *:52724                 *:*                     LISTEN      1756/rpc.statd
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      7203/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 xyz.domain.tld:domain *:*                     LISTEN      2593/mydns
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      2593/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1992/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      2665/master
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:767 *:*                     LISTEN      2711/famd
tcp        0      0 xyz.domain.tld:ftp    11.22.33.44:51225       VERBUNDEN   7210/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp        0    148 xyz.domain.tld:ssh    192.168.2.3:51217       VERBUNDEN   7175/0
tcp        0      0 xyz.domain.tld:ftp    11.22.33.44:51229       VERBUNDEN   7221/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2570/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]op3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2588/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]op3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      2576/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2558/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN      2779/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      2779/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      7203/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6       0      0 2002:563b:f36:12:domain [::]:*                  LISTEN      2593/mydns
tcp6       0      0 localhost:domain        [::]:*                  LISTEN      2593/mydns
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      1992/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2779/apache2
xyz:/# iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ssh
Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
Sorry für die Unmenge an Daten aber bevor Du mich 3 mal fragen musst... ;o)

Wäre eine große Erleichterung, wenn Dir zu dem Problem etwas einfallen würde. Danke jedenfalls im Voraus für Deine Bemühungen.

Liebe Grüße,

Ingmar


PS: Anregung - Die Einfache Angabe einer Einheit bzw. eines Bezugsbegriffes hinter Formularelementen (Textfeld, Pulldown, etc.) würde vielerorts Erleichterung schaffen. Man weiß an vielen Stellen nicht, welcher Wert erwartet wird. Thnx.


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2009)

> ...und siehe da: Die Verbindung mit dem Client (FlashFXP) zischt, wie es sich gehört. Alle Probleme weg (ich nehme an, Du fixt das in der nächsten Release).


Nein, da es sich dabei nicht um einen Fehler handelt. Dein Problem ist dass Dein Server Namen nicht richtig aufzulösen scheint und das DontResolve ist ein workaround dafür, um die Namensuflösung in pure-ftpd zu deaktivieren. das ist aber normalerweise nicht notwendig und sollte eben auch nicht gemacht werden, da dann auch keine aufglösten Namen mehr in den Logs erscheinen.

Dein Problem mit dem FTP Upload hat vermutlich nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun sondern mit Deiner Firewall, welche die passiven FTP ports blockiert. Schalte mal die Firewall ab, dann wird es gehen.

Um das Ganze sauber zu konfigurieren, musst Du in Deiner Firewall einen Bereich für die FTp Ports öffenen, diesen kannst Du auch in pure-ftpd festlegen:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ange-in-pure-ftpd-on-denian-and-ubuntu-linux/


----------



## AceLine (21. Dez. 2009)

Hi Till,

danke für die Antwort. Werde das heute abend gleich testen und das Ergebnis zur allgemeinen Info hier posten.

Habe übrigens herausgefunden, dass es mit pfSense generell etwas tricky ist ein FTP-in ordentlich hinzubekommen.

Warum das mit der Auflösung nicht wo ganz hinhaut ist mir allerdings noch etwas unklar. der ISPC3-DNS-Server wurde nach dem "Perfect Server..."-Tutorial aufgesetzt und arbeitet augenscheinlich völlig zufriedenstellend. der Server hat die Domain ns4.domain.tld und liefert u.a. schön brav neue Einträge an die sekundären DNS-Server weiter.

Werde mal weiter testen und hier Bescheid geben.

Liebe Grüße,

AceLine


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2009)

Das mit dem DNS hat nichts mit dem ISPConfig DNS Server zu tun, da mydns garkein resolver ist. Das mit dem DNS hängt ausschließlich von den Einträgen in der /etc/resolv.conf ab, dort müssen externe Nameserver drinstehen die erreichbar sind und auch rekursive Abfrageng von Deinem Server aus zulassen, z.B. die Deines Server hosters.


----------

